# Not made in China



## thisandthat (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone know some canister filters that aren't made in China?

I know Eheim is German, but still has moved to making some things in China.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

No-one would buy them; so they stopped making them.


----------



## Darkcobra (Nov 23, 2009)

I think some of Cobalt Aquatics' equipment is made in Italy. And they do have a canister filter, with an unusual design. You may want check with them to verify where the canister is manufactured.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Darkcobra said:


> I think some of Cobalt Aquatics' equipment is made in Italy. And they do have a canister filter, with an unusual design. You may want check with them to verify where the canister is manufactured.


Its made in china. I checked.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## thisandthat (Jan 6, 2013)

Perfect, 

I figured if they were all made in China I my as well get a Sunsun, but if Eheim is made in germany I would rather support them.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

ADA superjet


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

A few years back I had a discussion with the Marineland representative complaining about the walmart look alike filters for a third of the price. He pointed out the difference the thickness of the plastic, and the flow rates being in liters mer hour instead of gallons per hour. But he also pointed out theirs were made in the USA while Walmart's were made in China. He also said they had several patent infringement law suites against them as they crossed the line on several of the patents they had on there filters. I have not seen those look alike filters on the shelves at Walmart now for a couple years.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

wwh2694 said:


> ADA superjet


Are you sure? Even if the housing isn't what about the pump?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

TAB said:


> Are you sure? Even if the housing isn't what about the pump?


U think ADA will put made in China on their product lol.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

wwh2694 said:


> U think ADA will put made in China on their product lol.


By law they have to if it is actually made there. I would think the housing is made in japan as no way in hell you could trust them do have great tig weilds in ss. ( there are other methods but tig would be the best and most cost effective) the pump is the real question, it could be put together in say japan, but what about the components?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Probably is that why they last more than 10yrs?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes that is starting to be big problem that creates many question. Take a large assembly of some type that is made in the USA. It may have sub assemblies coming in from Japan, Korea, France and Italy. Then each of these Sub assemblies are using components from China, Malaysia, and India. 

Someone said the US military does not buy anything from China. However if we went back to the old trade limits of not buying or selling them any technology we could not buy any electronic military equipment any more.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

wwh2694 said:


> Probably is that why they last more than 10yrs?


lets be fair, a lot of stuff you could buy 10 years ago is better then it is now. Even if it is supose to be the exact same thing, often it even has the same part number(not always), but ita not the same, not finished as well, diffrent materials, diffrent manufactor process... etc etc. The sad reality is we are too use to be "rich". By that I mean we can just throw stuff away. We can just replace it. Take potty training as a example. With disposable diapers it just cost you more money. If all you had were cloth and you had to wash them. You would have a large incentive to potty train early. In countrys with out diaposable diampers having kids potty trained as soon as they can activly get around is the norm, not ao much in the us. Ok now I feel like niko, lol


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

You still can't convince me that ADA is made of China. Lol


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

wwh2694 said:


> You still can't convince me that ADA is made of China. Lol


Thats just it, there is no info on the web where their stuff is made. Normally companys use that as a selling feature. Ada does not. Only 2 reason you would not do it. 1 you don't want people to know. 2. You don't market it to people that care.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

All I know is that the my Ada motor said is made in japan. I think they will not put that unless the get sued by the maker lol. Look at the pics of my motor below.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't see a "made in" just that they are basrd on tokyo. Iwaki makes pumps in japan,but also other places.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

It's manufactured in japan that means it was made there what don't u understand.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know there some people don't like ADA. Snif snif. Because they are too expensive. But I'm for the one that was tested and last for several yrs. unlike those plastic filters that break easily. You probably have one of those.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't see a.manufactored any where. Just a company listing and thier location. I have np with ada stuff, some of it is awesome, some just ok, price is always the last thing I look at. I am a big believer in higher in brands like say festool( to thr tune of.about 40k worth) and ada. You get what you pay for, but that still does not mean stuff is not outsourced. Take a very well known tool brand powermatic, they activly market themselfs as made in the usa, while legaly thats is true. Only none of thier cast iron parts are cast in the us. They are made in se asia(4 or 5 foundrys) cast,seasoned, and rough machined there. Its only the final machining, lapping and assemble done in the us. That is legally made in the usa, but not entirly true.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.iwakipumps.jp/en/corporate/factory

Here is the only place iwaki pumps are made. Lol


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

They are the one that export their product not the other way around.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

TAB said:


> I don't see a.manufactored any where. Just a company listing and thier location. I have np with ada stuff, some of it is awesome, some just ok, price is always the last thing I look at. I am a big believer in higher in brands like say festool( to thr tune of.about 40k worth) and ada. You get what you pay for, but that still does not mean stuff is not outsourced. Take a very well known tool brand powermatic, they activly market themselfs as made in the usa, while legaly thats is true. Only none of thier cast iron parts are cast in the us. They are made in se asia(4 or 5 foundrys) cast,seasoned, and rough machined there. Its only the final machining, lapping and assemble done in the us. That is legally made in the usa, but not entirly true.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


So do you have a ADA Tank? Lets see your tank pics.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

wwh2694 said:


> So do you have a ADA Tank? Lets see your tank pics.


When they build a 48x36x24 I will buy one. Then modify it to fit my needs. I do have their lilly pipes, beattle counter/defuser, frozen food feeder and as. Iwaki does not make all of thier pumps. I like a lot of ada products, buy most of them do not fit my needs. Some of thier stuff is great others not ao much.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh ok?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

There's an old Texas saying about a cowboy who was “all hat and no cattle.” That is, he was all show and no substance.


----------



## yunney (Oct 4, 2014)

Isn't Hegen canister made in US?


----------

